# Huge Sale at vidscenes.com!



## vidscenes (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, we're still here!

For several reasons, technical, medical and professional, the 2014 Halloween season has turned out to not be very productive for our tiny projected-video venture. We've managed to get our system rebuilt, restored (yay for backups!) and updated, but we ended up with fewer finished products than we'd intended. Most, but not all, of our previous offerings have been put back online and are ready for download.

That's the bad news.

The good news is that we had a lot of stuff in the hopper, and while we're disappointed to not be able to offer them for this year, we'll finish them off ASAP so they can be available for you after you recover from the next couple of weeks!

But there's even better news. Because we're only now getting up to speed, and we're well aware that most of you have filled up your haunts and emptied out your bank accounts, we've decided to really sweeten the deal and offer a big sale on all our downloadable video clips. Like up to 80% off!

Until noon MDT on Sunday, October 19, each downloadable clip will cost only $2.00. 

That's not a typo!

Crazier still, since we said ALL the clips are $2.00, that means the full HD (1080p) clips, too!

Come over to vidscenes.com to see what we've got! And spread the word!


----------



## vidscenes (Sep 14, 2009)

We've extended the sale until noon MST on Sunday, November 1, 2014 because why not?!


----------

